# Anyone had a nuclear stress test?



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Bad bad day today. I had to get a nuclear stress test because of chest pains and shortness of breath. I thought I was in for just a workout on a treadmill...not IV injection...wait 30 min...picture taking on an MRI table thingy...get hooked up and wait for Dr to watch monitor while I'm on treadmill and they are injecting more stuff....well, I never even made it that far! I got THE WORST headache of my life and it was getting so bad I started crying! After they got me hooked up and I was waiting for the Dr...I started puking!!! I felt like I was dying. They unhooked me and sent me home with plans on me coming back to finish next week...yeah right!!! I live about 40 miles away from the hospital and right after I got on the expressway going 80mph...I started puking again! I pulled over and just sat there and sobbed amongst all the puke on my lap, legs, hands, steering wheel, seat, dashboard. Still far from home. I had no choice but to drive all the way home covered in puke. I got home, bawled at my hubby while stripping off my clothes, got into the shower and crawled into bed. Hubby was so ticked off he called the hospital and raised a ruckus about them letting me drive home alone in that condition. UGH! SO, I'm wondering...anybody else have problems with this test?


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

Goodness, I have no idea, but I am sorry you had such a hideous day {{hugs}}


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I havent had that type stress test yet. So far I have gotten away with just the treadmill. I did have some pretty interesting rounds while doing the chemo treatments though, and the yucky instant pukin behind that. Hope you get past this quick, it can be an ugly thing.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I had that test when I was in the hospital in 1997 for heart failure. I didn't tolerate the injection very well either, but then I only had 18% heart function at the time. The injection put me into a full blown heart attack and they had to work with me to get vitals stabilized. I had my heart specialists right there with me when all of this was going on, so maybe they expected a problem. They got enough of the dye in me to go on and do the pictures in that huge round cylinder that rotated around me. The results from this test showed that heart surgery was an option for me. Prior to this, they had considered placing me on a heart transplant list. 

If I were you, I'd have to get some answers from my heart doc before agreeing to do this again. There's maybe another simpler way to have this test. Not everyone can tolerate dye.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

If they try to get you to take that test again, they are stupider than dirt.

Tell them you will take it only if they sign a contract to pay your family $10 million dollars when you die.

What did your doctor say when you told him about this episode?


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

At age 64 I had a nuclear stress test last June. I did fine and my doctor was pleased. I maxed the speed, I maxed the incline and I maxed the time. But everyones condition is different. I can't believe they let you out of the hospital without getting you stable at the very least. Since you know what the test does you must have a driver both ways. Going and not getting more stressed by driving to the test and coming home with a bag on your lap just incase.

These test are very important since they may find something that can be corrected and save your life. I say "Go and have it done". But tell them what you experienced last time.

Best to you, NJ Rich


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

DH had one last year while in the hospital for irregular heartbeat. He did okay, no bad reactions to the injections. 

I'm sorry you had to go through that....


----------



## PinkBat (Jul 15, 2006)

In order to check my heart function before receiving chemo treatments I had to undergo a test which involved them taking some of my blood and mixing it with a radioactive isotope. This mixing took 30 minutes. Then I crawled into the machine and my own blood was injected back into me. The machine whirled around me and supposedly they can see how well the heart functions. It wasn't a big deal, but I also didn't have to run, etc.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> What did your doctor say when you told him about this episode?


They original doctor who saw me in the ER (who is also my Dh's doctor) was not available yesterday....the stand in Dr. said that I needed to go back and finish the test. 
The Cardiologist, who was there when I was puking, thought I might have the flu. The Nurse thought it could be a migraine. At first I thought it was a caffiene headache because I couldn't have any for 24 hours before the test. I'm not a huge caffien person but I do have a large cup of coffee every morning and one in the afternoon before chores. What is weird is they didn't really do anything except give me a puke bag and a wet rag. Some aspirin would have been nice...or take my temp if ya think I have the flu....strange to be in a hospital with all this going on and being sent home alone.
My hubby is furious and will probably make some more calls today.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

I had a nuclear stress test about 11 years ago. One of the requirements was that someone be with me to drive me home - I can't believe they even let you take the test without someone there for you. I had a very bad headache afterwards, but nothing else. Fortunately nothing was wrong - they said a hormonal imbalance after pregnancy had caused my heart irregularities.

Dawn


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

I've had the nuculear stress test 3 different times. Never got sick , although there were short moments when I felt a bit nauseous. Did you by chance eat anything before the test?, that can cause you to up-chuck after the injection, and they have to decontaminate the room because of the radiation. I also never have a hard treadmill, only a moderate stroll, that is the purpose of the nuclear test, to avoid hard exercize for people who have limitations on walking a treadmill. I'd a lot rather have this test than the traditional stress test, walking untill my legs collapsed.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Whoa, that's awful! You are obviously allergic! Next time could be worse...find out exactly what type of dye and make sure it's plastered all over your chart & you remember the name too...when asked if you are allergic to any meds...tell 'em about the dye.

Patty
PS-had a regular (echo stress) a few weeks ago-I threw a PVC but otherwise did great. (Didn't die!)


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

I've had the all chemical stress test where they speed your heart up with drugs and have never had a reaction like that. Theres something very wrong. I always have a driver to. I can't believe they sent you home alone.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

I had one last fall with no problems, but you obviously had a reaction. I'm so sorry you went through that, I know it had to be horrible. The test can be a very important tool.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

When I had mine someone had to drive me home too. I didn't go through what you did, but had symptoms similar to a stroke. My mouth started drawing to the left and my hand drew up. I was told that that would go away within a few minutes, it lasted a day and a half.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

ksfarmer said:


> Did you by chance eat anything before the test?, that can cause you to up-chuck after the injection, and they have to decontaminate the room because of the radiation. .


They told me not to eat anything after 7:15am. My appt was at 10am...I don't think they did the injection until close to noon. They also said no caffeine for 24 hours...which I did. They called today to reschedule and I was not home so someone got an earful from Dh. >sigh< I don't know what I'm gong to do. Nothing right now.


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

Minelson said:


> They told me not to eat anything after 7:15am. My appt was at 10am...I don't think they did the injection until close to noon. They also said no caffeine for 24 hours...which I did. They called today to reschedule and I was not home so someone got an earful from Dh. >sigh< I don't know what I'm gong to do. Nothing right now.


My tests always require over 8 hrs of fasting, I am surprised that you only had less than 3 hrs. I think you need to talk to the cardiologist or your doctor whoever ordered the test to see why you had such problems.


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

I second the allergic reaction...unless stress causes migraines like that in you. If they pass off the problem as the flu look for another Dr. What do you think the odds are that you got the flu and it hit hard that moment?

I would also say they were very irresponsible to just let you go home before they were sure you were stabilized.


----------



## Marie04 (Mar 3, 2008)

I had the test about 3 weeks ago, but no bad reaction.. Could not eat or drink after midnight. Dh drove me but I can't remember if this was required, but I'm glad he did.. I was wiped out afterward.. it seems to take all day and we have a one hour drive each way. I can't believe they let you go home, being sick like that. Maybe you had a reaction to the dye... I'd be hesitant about doing it again, that's scary. Maybe there are other options...


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm so sorry you had such a bad time!!


----------



## ozark mike (Apr 20, 2008)

because I can not go on a treadmill, that is the way I have to be tested....the last time I had one done I had a "PET SCAN" done too...about two hours apart..they were both "NUKE"..had no problems at all....


----------



## SunsetSonata (Nov 23, 2006)

You might find this interesting:

http://74.125.47.132/search?q=cache...he+vomiting&cd=3&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&ie=UTF-8

"Both agents produce similar side effects in relation tosystemic vasodilatation such as headache, chest pain, nausea,vomiting, a &#8220;strange and fuzzy feeling,&#8221; anxiety, or flushing.These agents also induce various degrees of AV block andbradyarrhythmia.18,23,29The dipyridamol half-life is about 10minutes, during which its side effects may be intense. Ac-cordingly, many centers routinely administer aminophylline as an antidote a few minutes after the nuclear tracer is in-jected. The adenosine half-life is 2 to 10 seconds, so it ismuch better tolerated and does not require an antidote."

I wonder if you did not get this "aminophylline" stuff - "many" centers give it, seems unconscienable that some would not, if it would prevent symptoms like yours!


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2009)

I had a chemical stress test 2 years ago when I was still in a wheelchair..had to avoid caffeine for 24 hrs, not eat or drink anything 4 hours prior to the test, and have someone drive me home..no problems..that test is for folks who cannot hack the treadmill ..you just lay on a table and have a medication injected IV to raise your heart rate as if you're exercising..

Two weeks ago I had a nuclear stress test..where they put in an IV, inject dye..take a nice 1/2 hour long series of heart action photos, looking at the dye uptake in your heart vessels, then hopped on a treadmill, exercised..had more of the dye IV, and then after a half hour had those nice photos again..
With this test, they didn't require that I have a driver..and I had to fast for 5 hours previous to the test..

Obviously, I don't know why you felt so ill..it must have been terrible !!! If it were me, I'd speak with my own cardiologist and ask him/her what they think before I'd do it again..


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

SunsetSonata said:


> You might find this interesting:
> 
> http://74.125.47.132/search?q=cache...he+vomiting&cd=3&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&ie=UTF-8
> 
> ...


Thank you, I find this very interesting! When I did a search I couldn't find any side effects...Thanks for finding it


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

bostonlesley said:


> Two weeks ago I had a nuclear stress test..where they put in an IV, inject dye..take a nice 1/2 hour long series of heart action photos, looking at the dye uptake in your heart vessels, then hopped on a treadmill, exercised..had more of the dye IV, and then after a half hour had those nice photos again..
> With this test, they didn't require that I have a driver..and I had to fast for 5 hours previous to the test..


This sounds exactly like what mine was supposed to be like. I will be talking with my doctor before proceeding. They were just so blase' about the whole situation...makes me wonder if I'm the kooky one!


----------



## salmonslayer (Jan 4, 2009)

I had one last year after an abnormal EKG during a routine physical. I spent 2 weeks depressed until I got the test because the Dr thought I had had a mild heart attack. Turns out I just have a minor arythmia that I probably have had since birth and I had no blockages, heart damage etc.

Talk to your Dr about your reaction and see if they can give you something to counteract...the test is worth it for the peace of mind it can afford you.


----------

